# The Game at Radio City - USA Basketball vs. WNBA All Stars



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

This should be fun to watch live on ESPN on August 5th. Too bad the WNBA All Stars are so darn short! Did they do that on purpose to keep the WNBA All Stars from beating the USA team???


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I am looking forward to it.....:yes:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

This is going to be a very intersting game. As the Gym_Rat noted, the WNBA team (I refuse to call them "All Stars" because they were not selected the way a normal All Star team is selected) is short...even by my standards and that is reallllly short. They will be able to run and might be a good test for some of the teams the National Team will meet in the OG's, but not the best test for preparing for the Russians.

The US Team can run with anybody, I believe. When I saw them in Houston earlier in the year, between Swoopes, Cash and Catchings it was a blur from time to time. But face it, Leslie is going to have a field day on the inside tonight. I am glad that Riley made the team because we really did not have another true center on the team. I thought Nat Williams might make one of the three open spots since she was one of the centers that played during the exhibitions against the Japanese.

Anyway, it is good to find this board. Let's talk some basketball, y'all!


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> This is going to be a very intersting game. As the Gym_Rat noted, the WNBA team (I refuse to call them "All Stars" because they were not selected the way a normal All Star team is selected) is short...even by my standards and that is reallllly short. They will be able to run and might be a good test for some of the teams the National Team will meet in the OG's, but not the best test for preparing for the Russians.
> 
> The US Team can run with anybody, I believe. When I saw them in Houston earlier in the year, between Swoopes, Cash and Catchings it was a blur from time to time. But face it, Leslie is going to have a field day on the inside tonight. I am glad that Riley made the team because we really did not have another true center on the team. I thought Nat Williams might make one of the three open spots since she was one of the centers that played during the exhibitions against the Japanese.
> ...


Nice post. Welcome to the site.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

*Team USA * 

Lisa Leslie
Tina Thompson
Tamika Catchings 
Shannon Johnson
Dawn Staley

Sue Bird 
Ruth Riley 
Swin Cash
Yolanda Griffith
Katie Smith
Sheryl Swoopes 
Diana Taurasi


*WNBA All-Stars* 

Taj McWilliams-Franklin
Cheryl Ford
Nykesha Sales 
Anna DeForge
Nikki Teasley 

Allison Feaster 
Lindsay Whalen
Deanna Nolan
Natalie Williams
Mwadi Mabika
Becky Hammon


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I, for one, was not very impressed with Team USA's efforts last night. There are several reasons for their sloppy play and the sloppy play of the so-called WNBA All-Stars (some of them would be in a "normal" balloted year, some of them will never see the sidelines in an All Star game the rest of their careers).

1) The lack of practice time with the larger ball was the number one culprit of the pathetic play by all. Two practices will not produce a decent game by anybody's standards. This is not the type of game that is effective, it seems to me, to add to the fan base of the W.

2) The WNBA team was way too small to be a good test for the Team USA Bigs. If this is the best "test" they get, the Russians will be picking their teeth as they enjoy the spoils of victory over the US team. Having said that, I know that Leslie, Griffith, Swoopes and Thompson will rise to the occasion and can play with any basketball player on the planet. But games can get away in an instant without consistent play on the inside.

3) We need better shooting from the outside than the USA team produced last night. I have to think that having Katie Smith and SS on the sidelines makes all the difference in the world. Face it, under most circumstances, Staley and Johnson are not going to shoot and Bird and Taurasi are too busy looking at who they can make then next spectacular pass to inside. When the Bigs get doubled up inside, the back court can have a field day, but they must make the shots.

4) The reward for Greatest Vindication goes to Yo Griffith. There are those who say she should not have gotten the nod to be on the team because she did not make the sacrifices to travel during the practice sessions. Her performance last night proves to all why she is a valuable member of this team. Persistance, tenacity and consistent play inside; and she literally just got off the bus. Coach Chancellor even explained that there were several extinuating circumstances regarding her practicing with the team earlier in the year. Team USA wanted her and now she is repaying them for their confidence in her committment to winning this Gold Metal.

5) Lisa Leslie is playing some of the best basketball she has played in perhaps a year. She has obviously worked very hard to get her game back to dominating status. I was very, very glad to see her give up the ball the second time she was on a break away and not try to dribble and handle it herself. For all that she is, she is not Lauren Jackson in that aspect of the game. Every team in the Games will have a game plan on how to contain Lisa Leslie...some of them might even be successful. But I am convinced that she will make this one of her best efforts in Olympic competition. BTW, I am the least of the LL fans...the truth can just really hurt sometimes.

5) Sue Bird came to play basketball last night. It was New York, it was her buds from UConn, it was her night and it was exciting to see her stepping into her own with this team. That pass she zinged into Thompson was one that she is obviously accustomed to sending to a taller, blonder target.

6) The only All Star team player that I thought had an All Star outing was Lindsey Whalen. Lil' Petey was playing some good fundamental basketball and even able to slash inside on the Team USA Bigs, which are some of the best in the world. I was glad to see her so loose and having some fun at a couple of veterans' expense. Lindsey has game, folks. It will be fun to watch her develop in the league as she matures at this level.

Does anybody know who Team USA is playing during their stay in Spain? I hope it is some bangers that can get the Bigs ready for the real world.


----------

